# New video... Gesshin Gama Pottery



## JBroida (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope you like it

[video=youtube_share;sptSFoaaSAs]http://youtu.be/sptSFoaaSAs[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 18, 2012)

very cool


----------



## maxim (Apr 18, 2012)

I love Japanese pottery  Cool stuff !!


----------

